# Keep the little people occupied.



## Michael. (Aug 17, 2013)

.

Keep the little people occupied. 

Just move your mouse in any direction.

(also good for seniors)

.
http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/5/3970/3970473_sprite198.swf

.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 17, 2013)

_That was good Michael, wonder how they do it. check this out quite funny and we can all relate to this._

http://www.youtube.com/embed/G0PekTUmBdY?feature=player_embedded


----------



## Michael. (Aug 17, 2013)

That Canadian made presentation was professionally made and the editing was spot on.

A few drivers appeared to accept the holdup?

I regret to say that a large section of young people view us as old and feeble and they forget that one day they will join our ranks.
.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Michael, spent more time playing with that than I should have I think. 






I'll try that in Woopi Jillaroo, it'll drive the tourists batsh*t!  :lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks Michael..Good mindless way to pass the time.

Jill....That was precious...made me have a good laugh this morning


----------

